# Found a great velcro strap



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

I've seen a few threads and comments on Velcro straps on here, most of them expressing shock and awe at the cost of a gen Fortis one!
I've just found one that is _identical_ to the original, minus the Fortis logo (and not 12ft long like the proper job - i don't wear my space suit much these days!), and thought someone may be interested.
There's a German company called Uhrenbandversand.de (watchbandcentre.com) that do them, item EkKB920AH1/20mm/schwarz/hN (catchy!). They're standard length, comfy, fit my 7" wrist perfectly and with plenty of play either side for you gorillas or noodle-arms!
There's some piccies attached. |> And it cost me 12 Euros delivered to the UK! What do you chaps think of the look?
Cheers


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

This i've been looking for for a some time. I can tell from a photos that is exactly the same strap (minus Fortis logo) as I have now. 

In my view it is the best velcro strap, better than Terrain and other straps I've seen. 

I think I'll by pair of these


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Very


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Very sharp. I think I'll look at their site.

heb


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Good info.
This site also has some cool ones along those lines, but goes offline now and then.
It's off now, but folks say the straps are great.

http://gasgasbones.com/index.html

Scott


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool. Definiteley the same band minus the logo. And with different length than mine - but from a previous discussion here it appears that the Fortis velcro did or does come in two different lengths (wearable and non-wearable).


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm afraid it's all about the logo for me chaps! Does that make me Paris Hilton shallow?

PS: love the action shot of you on the phone! lol


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Is that the one with the reflective stitching?
Good find though, one I found was the c-tech watch strap which was the closest I could find for something temporary before GGB gets back into business - I have a GGB already and it's spot on for what you want from a velcro - very functional and bespoke to boot.


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Satansfist said:


> I'm afraid it's all about the logo for me chaps! Does that make me Paris Hilton shallow?
> 
> PS: love the action shot of you on the phone! lol


How about Perez Hilton??? :rodekaart


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

^ Thanks a lot for the info. I'd been looking for something like that for a Speedy Pro at least for 2 months now and that's the first one I think looks halfway decent. I'd prefer a metal buckle, but that's a niggling aside.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

slb said:


> How about Perez Hilton??? :rodekaart


I'm not nearly as gossipy!


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers - I was going to send one taken in the cockpit of my Fast Jet, but I couldn't keep the camera steady enough at Mach2!


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, the stich detail is reflective.
I wanted a GGB one, they look very good - but he's not working at the moment (may be deployed, as I believe he's in the RAF).


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

They have lots of different models - some with metal too.

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-s327h306-Watch-bands-18-20mm.html

Scott


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Great combo~Cheers! ;-)


----------

